# Hello



## Dropkick (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, I'm Dropkick. But I've been called a lot of things in my forum life. Press, Jordy (my name is Jordan) Dropkick, DA, Jym, etc. You can call me anything you want. As long as you make me aware of it I'll respond to it. 

I've been reading since longer than I can remember. I know for sure I could read the first day of Kindergarten but I'm not sure where it started before that. In the beginning it was things like Animorphs and Magic Treehouse but I read the Lord of the Rings in the 3rd Grade. In fourth grade I read Harry Potter (finally) up to book four which is all that was out at the time. In the middle of my fourth grade year I moved. At my school in my new city I started reading more. There was this thing called the AR system. At the beginning of the semester you took a test, and your score on the test decided how many points you needed to complete your goal. The higher your score, the more points you needed. Average was 20-25. I needed 72. Where some were struggling to reach their 25 points I got 430% on my goal of 72.

Also, while I was in fifth grade, my dad was working for a juvenile detention center in Missouri. He brought the practice GED home, just for fun, for my older brother and I. I passed it, at 11. 

Anyways, when I was in the fifth grade a friend of mine recommended the Pendragon series. I think I can say that's when I fell in love with reading. I've rarely been seen without a book since. My tastes have matured (see _A Song of Ice and Fire_) but I can always go back and read Pendragon. 

I've read more books than I can count, as I'm sure many of you can also say.

When I was in fourth grade I started to write a little. I wrote about ten pages of a story I based on a dream. It was little more than a convergence of The Lord of the Rings, Pokemon and Dragonball Z but...I was 10. Gimme a break. After reading Pendragon I went online and found the website and, ultimately, the forums. I joined the forums but didn't post for a few years. By then the old forums were closing down and new ones opened in their place. The new forums gave me a fresh start. No one was a newb and so I never had to go through the process of becoming "accepted" because I was there from the beginning. 

I became literate because of that forum. I wrote and posted many poems, short stories, and fan fictions. I also began RPing there and found that I really liked it. My first honest to god attempt at writing was my own version of the final Pendragon book soon after the penultimate one was released. I got 4-5 chapters in then rewrote them and got 4-5 chapters in again. My interest faded quickly though as I couldn't even start to call it my own. That was...2009, during the summer. After that I started writing my own telling of Lewis Carroll's _Alice in Wonderland. 

_I have a very bad habit of stopping progress to rewrite. I wrote the first three chapters. Then rewrote them. Then did it again before finally moving onto chapter 4, then 5 which I'm currently working on after a third revision of chapters 1-3 and a first of 4. This story is my baby. Haha. No, but really, I've put a lot of effort into it. I have no friends who actually enjoy reading though so I have no one to read it, to comment on it, to critique it. And as a writer, I've learned to not trust my own revision's because things make sense to the teller that the listener won't get.

So...I'm here to post it. I also have quite a bit of experience reading over friends work so...I'll be here to critique as well. I enjoy helping people as much as I enjoy getting help. And I'm going to work to be an active member here.

And...I really suck at closing intro posts. Questions? Comments?


----------



## Hawke (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey, Dropkick. Welcome to the community.


----------



## Flapjack (Jul 17, 2011)

Dropkick said:


> And...I really suck at closing intro posts.



Ahh, but the first step is admitting you have a problem! 

Welcome to WF, Dropkick. I'm sure you will enjoy your experience here. Please let us know if you have questions.

Alex


----------



## Dropkick (Jul 17, 2011)

And the second step is pretending the problem never existed.
That's what I like to do in those situations at least. 

Thank you, Alex and Hawke, for the welcome. I've been out of the whole...forum thing for a while now.


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Jordan. Welcome to WF.  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello Jordy, and welcome to the forums. I could also read when I was only 3 or 4 years old, just by having my grandma or granddad read to me. When I began primary school, I felt pretty much bored because all the other kids had to learn how to read and write, and I could already. To pass time, I wrote stories (adaptions of the fairy tales). I wrote my first full lenght novel when I was about 15. By now I know my IQ is on the high side, and I realize that 95% of the people don't possess the same intelligence. Can get you into difficulties sometimes... because you're right and the others don't understand how you can be.


Nickie


----------



## Dropkick (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah...I know how that is.

Anyways, hello Nickie. It is actually funny that you of all people are using the name Jordy. Because a girl named Nicci on the Pendragon forum is actually the one that started calling me Jordy.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to WF Dropkick :hi:

P.S. Jordan is an awesome name - my fiancee's son is Jordan as well


----------



## Dropkick (Jul 18, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> Jordan is an awesome name


Agreed. Haha. And thank you. I'm quite awesome myself. 
No, I'm not that full of me.
Not quite.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 18, 2011)

Dropkick said:


> Agreed. Haha. And thank you. I'm quite awesome myself.
> No, I'm not that full of me.
> Not quite.



LOL! If a little 5 year old boy who thinks he's Tarzan is anything to go by...you're entitled to think you're awesome


----------



## Dropkick (Jul 18, 2011)

Ummmm...Well, not all Jordan's are five year olds who think they're an englishman who was raised by gorillas.
Close though.
The major difference being that I'm 18. Haha.
I also kinda lean more to Spiderman than Tarzan. 
I'm more of a web-slinger than a vine-swinger.
But...not really a major difference.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Lol. Fair enough.

Enjoy your time on the forums. The members are really helpful and generally not as insane as me.  I have an excuse though - it is a cold Monday morning in South Africa. I really hate Mondays


----------



## Dropkick (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, it's a hot Monday morning in Texas though so my insanity is almost as justified.


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 18, 2011)

> I have a very bad habit of stopping progress to rewrite



Me too!!!

Welcome Jordy


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 18, 2011)

Your finger-pointing avatar scares me. 

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Dropkick (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, Kid Buu is a scary...person? I guess I'll go with that since I have no clue what he actually is.
An alien of some sort I'm assuming.
But yeah...Dragonball Z. lol


----------



## Gumby (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Jordan.


----------

